# how many posts til i reach senior member



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

how many post guys do i have to make until i reach senior member or my fourth star. I have only been on this forum since november. I must admit I am quite hooked lol


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

500..!!

I know what you mean ..Addictive or what..


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

smithtt said:


> how many post guys do i have to make until i reach senior member or my fourth star. I have only been on this forum since november. I must admit I am quite hooked lol


WOW! Dude ive been a member for the same amount of time and I aint even posted a TENTH of what you have, how do you do it?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i think im a tt forum addict. I even joined at 0100 in the morning lol. Lets face it if it wasn't for me being on the forum at this time when I joined, my girlfriends car would of had her stereo nicked from her car but luckily my shout managed to scare them away with only a break of the window. Otherwise I would have been a kip. God Bless TT forum lol


----------



## boyztoyz (Nov 13, 2008)

thats a lot of posting i got to be doing then.. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

boyztoyz said:


> thats a lot of posting i got to be doing then.. :lol:


Just post crap worked for me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Don't forget quality not quantity  :lol: :roll: 
H.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> boyztoyz said:
> 
> 
> > thats a lot of posting i got to be doing then.. :lol:
> ...


No-one else wanted to say it Andy :lol: :lol: :wink: 
cheers
jon


----------



## K3JDX (Dec 29, 2008)

When do I get my 2nd?


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

yes - thats one more


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i love tts. there is another one


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't even notice the stars until I got a load! Very addictive forum, I think I'm cutting back a bit now. I've had my 6 months of frenzied love with my TT, and all the day dreaming of what I could do...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

southTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > boyztoyz said:
> ...


I am nothing if not honest :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A new grill please, touch wood!! 

Then, 
A couple of new led mods, 
Custom tinted rear lights,
A couple of personal touches.

Then if my wife has her way it will get sold!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> boyztoyz said:
> 
> 
> > thats a lot of posting i got to be doing then.. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Naresh,
Think you posted on wrong thread .... funny though makes it look like you posting rubbish too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Posting rubbish sounds like a good idea - i mean i never earned a gold star with mcdonalds so i think im due one by now.....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
ok so rubbish...........nah cant think of anything. oh well one more post to my name :twisted: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

And people complain why the search function is poor.

I think "senior forum member" shoud be a combination of number of posts and number of years of membership.

That wanker from China selling knock off Nike trainers was probably a senior member.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> boyztoyz said:
> 
> 
> > thats a lot of posting i got to be doing then.. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

500 posts to get 4 stars and reach senior status??

I'm only working towards my 2nd star and hopefully this post will get me closer to it! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Danny Boy said:


> I think "senior forum member" shoud be a combination of number of posts and number of years of membership.


I agree - there is no way I should be a senior member, I just post ramblings. My knowledge of TT's is limited to how to change the head lamps on a 180... and um... yeah, well that's about it!

One more for me...


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I have just realised that if you are a TTOC member you lose the stars and get a member badge.

Is that the equivalent to 6 stars :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wish I had less posts, makes me wonder how the hell I managed to spent so much time on here.


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Why would you care about how many stars you have?! What is this -a Star Trek convention?!

If I had 2,500 post would it give me more respect? -No.
If I had 5,000 posts would it make me more knowledgeable? -No.
If I had 10,000 posts and the maximum amount of Stars, would it make all I said true? -No.
If I had 100,000 posts would supermodels come knocking on my door asking for cuddles? -No, but perhaps in my mind, as the straightjacket was being applied...


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

stoffi, I take it you have never worked in Macdonalds?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> Wish I had less posts, makes me wonder how the hell I managed to spent so much time on here.


USER STATISTICS
Joined:
23 Aug 2007, 12:44
Last visited:
less than a minute ago
Total posts:
4372 | Search user's posts
(0.34% of all posts / 8.51 posts per day)
Most active forum:
TT Forum - MK1 (8N)
(2997 Posts / 68.55% of user's posts)
Most active topic:
Midlands/south Wales cruise 27thApril. Elan Valley. Join us!
(25 Posts / 0.57% of user's posts)

*Looking at your stats' you spend at least 8 and a half posts a day on HERE!!!*


----------

